# latest bedsack i made. i can do a few like this.



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

pm me if you are interested.
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Ohhh pretty!!! Makes me want a girl chi!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is darling, could you make a baby pink faux fur one that I could buy from you?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love the pink with brown polka dots. i'd like to buy one if you can make it bigger so minnie and tootsie can both fit in it


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

is that bigger ?


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

just a hair bigger, not a significant difference.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

the one in the picture is sold, but i can make more if anyone wants.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

oh thats really cute would you ship to the UK?


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I will, but just so you know, it costs about $30 to ship them to uk.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yea i'd love to get one but lol mine always like to pile 2-3 in a bed so i'm out but looks super cute


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

The combo turned out really cute! Great job


----------

